
Zero Electricity Air Cooler - Red_Tarsius
http://www.notechmagazine.com/2016/06/zero-electricity-air-cooler.html
======
duckingtest
The only way it can actually work is as an insulation. The venturi effect -
which requires wind - cools the air in the constriction due to the pressure
drop, but it stops being cool once it leaves the constriction.

A simple sun-powered cooler could work in principle, but at a minimum the
exhaust air wouldn't go into the house...

